
2020 State of Software Engineers - patrickdevivo
https://hired.com/page/state-of-software-engineers/
======
Apocryphon
Objective-C is ranked as among the least loved of languages, but eclipses
Swift in the in-demand rating. Ruby is also least loved/in-demand.

------
invonto
This is great, bookmarked so I can read more later.

